# ddd-verein in braunschweig und umgebung



## ibis (20. Februar 2006)

hallo,
es ist geschaft, wir also die freeride-bs crew werden den braunschweig-lions (footballclub) als sparte beitreten unter der rubrik american sports. der manager der lions herr andres konrad, ist hocherfreut uns als neue vereinssparte begrÃ¼ssen zu kÃ¶nnen das bedeutet wir werden eine sparte erÃ¶ffnen unter der bezeichnung radextremsport bzw. radgelÃ¤ndesport. Dort soll eine plattform fÃ¼r alle: dirt, freeride, street, downhill,4x und dualslalom-fahrer geschaffen werden die bis jetzt in norddeutschland einzigartig sein dÃ¼rfte! Wir haben bis jetzt ein gelÃ¤nde zugesprochen bekommen von 90x55 metern, das wir frei nach unseren wÃ¼nschen und vorstellungen bebauen dÃ¼rfen, nur vorab, der bebauungsplan steht schon! Eine hÃ¤lfte feinster dirt und die andere freeride pur im stil von winterberg der funparcour, ein bischen northshore und boxen aus holz usw. was man sich halt so wÃ¼nscht. heute wurden uns weitere 10 meter an breite also dann 65 meter eventuell in aussicht gestellt wenn es die baulichen bedingungen zulassen! 
Alles weitere wird sich in den nÃ¤chsten wochen ergeben aber wer lust und zeit hat in einem verein mitzuwirken kann sich bei mir unter dem stichwort âdirtpark-bsâ melden unter [email protected]
Es stehen noch einige gesprÃ¤che offen mit der prÃ¤sidentin des ffc, frau ute schmidt and in dennen der genaue ablauf besprochen werden muss also vereinsbeitritt (satzung) mitgliederbeitrÃ¤ge usw. natÃ¼rlich versuchen wir die kosten so gering wie irgend mÃ¶glich zu halten. schÃ¤tzungswiese werden es deutlich unter 10 euro im monat an beitrÃ¤gen sein die fÃ¤llig werden und mit dem recht jederzeit auf dem gelÃ¤nde fahren zu dÃ¼rfen, als vereinsmitglieder der rubrik!


----------



## ibis (23. Februar 2006)

so wieder ein paar neuigkeiten  und zwar wird der monatliche beitrag ca. 8 euro betragen. das gelände wird wenn alles glatt geht nochmal 10 meter breiter also 65x90 insgesamt  
am 11,3,2006 gibts ne jahreshauptversammlung und dort wird die neue sparte vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKshorty (23. Februar 2006)

hast ne mail von mir.

greetz


----------



## boardjunkie (23. Februar 2006)

wo wird denn das gebaut? in BS und wenn ja wo? komm dann blad ma mit mein neuen rahmen vorbei 
und wann wird gebaut???


----------



## ibis (24. Februar 2006)

damit mal die grösse rüberkommt hier ein paar bilder vom gelände im noch zustand! es waren mal tennisplätze.


----------



## Fh4n (25. Februar 2006)

Sieht doch schon mal sehr nett aus! Könnt ihr jetzt tun und lassen was ihr wollt. Braucht ihr keine Baugenehmigung zB. für nen 6m hohen Startturm, bzw. geht das über den Verein?


----------



## ibis (25. Februar 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht doch schon mal sehr nett aus! Könnt ihr jetzt tun und lassen was ihr wollt. Braucht ihr keine Baugenehmigung zB. für nen 6m hohen Startturm, bzw. geht das über den Verein?



ist nen vereinsgelände


----------



## winx (26. Februar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wir (Hannover) werden auch sicher mal besuchen!


----------



## ibis (28. Februar 2006)

sodiele,
das gelände ist jetzt offiziel freigegeben und wir können anfangen zu werkeln 
bis ende märz soll alles aus dem kern des platzes entfernt werden dann kommt jede menge erde rann, so das in den osterferien fleißig geshapt werden kann


----------



## AKshorty (28. Februar 2006)

dann sag mal wo das ist, damit ich auch vorbeikommen kann, zum werkeln...


----------



## ibis (28. Februar 2006)

soeben ist unser treffen mit dem platzward der sportanlage rote wiese zu ende gegangen und wir wollen uns am sonntag um 11uhr, vor dem vereinsheim des 1ffc und der welfen treffen. um dann auf dem gelände aufzuräumen. wer lust und zeit hat ist willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

